
Dallas’ Carmack could be the hidden key to the Oculus VR acquisition - bradleyjoyce
http://launchdfw.com/editorial/dallas-carmack-could-be-the-hidden-key-to-the-oculus-vr-acquisition/
======
swalsh
I basically said this on Reddit:

Carmack has a good resume, but its entirely possible he already peaked. The
average engineers career track is something like this:

Young and creative, new ideas but lacks the skills to achieve them which
evolves into young, and has refined ideas plus now has some skills which then
evolves into older, refined skills, and refined existing ideas. When an
engineer is making things, this is his peak. Ending with skills are obsolete,
and refined ideas are obsolete

At the end, engineers go in 3 directions. They find a niche supporting the
technology of their peak, they try to reinvent themselves, but very typically
are inferior to their younger counterparts. Or three they leverage the larger
concepts of their experience and manage their younger counterparts.

Carmack was notable because he was banging out great code when he still had
edgy ideas. I don't know how his ideas have evolved since then, and he may
still be a shining diamond. Its possible. But it would be very noteworthy if
someone had the capability to change an industry twice.

~~~
_random_
"But it would be very noteworthy if someone had the capability to change an
industry twice." \- VR is a part of his original vision, it's just that
hardware was not ready.

Even if he peaked as a coder he is still invaluable as an expert in graphics
and gamedev. Especially with low-level coding around those areas. A great
attractor of future tech talent to the company as well I guess.

He also improves the image of the company in the eyes of hardcore gamers and
geeks: 'OK, they sold to Facebook, but Carmack is still there and he is not a
sell-out, so maybe it will turn out OK.'

